# Just got my first white lens!



## silvestography (Oct 5, 2013)

Howdy forum,
I just picked up my first white (and first L, for that matter) lens from Best Buy yesterday (I got in on the double dip deal) and boy am I happy. Yep, you guessed it: the 70-200 2.8L IS II. The build alone is worlds above anything I've owned previously. I should be shooting a concert with it next weekend, so I can let you know how I'm liking it then. 

Now to the questions...

I just pooled together a TON of change from around the house and it amounted to around $200. I know, right? One idea I had since I'm still shooting with a t3i was to get a battery grip with this money, to slightly improve the massive imbalance that occurs shooting with this lens. However, I'm also getting into the RT flash system (I only have 1 600ex-rt), and the radio station I'm working for owes me $100+ for some gigs I've done lately, so another idea I had was to deal with the weight and get another 600ex-rt. I'm working out a deal with a local clothing company to do some location shooting and having another flash would certainly be handy. 

Another option would be to save up for a while and get a body that will balance better with the lens and be a solid upgrade to my t3i overall. I've been considering the 70d, though in reality, it probably makes the most sense for me to simply go full frame.

So, what do you guys recommend? Any other ideas? As I mention all the time, I'm still a high school student making some money on the side with photography (as well as doing everything I can to learn). Thanks, and happy shooting!


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 5, 2013)

Get ready to sell your Tamron....24-70 II is slightly better


----------



## thgmuffin (Oct 5, 2013)

Dylan777 said:


> Get ready to sell your Tamron....24-70 II is slightly better


NO IS!!! But honestly you could probably kill someone with the build of the 70-200.


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 5, 2013)

Get the grip, and a second battery if you don't have one already.

IS will use a fair amount of juice.


----------



## mycanonphotos (Oct 5, 2013)

Buy a 6D now... or a 5DII...uncork the power of that 70-200 man!!!..


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 5, 2013)

Regarding the flash, you've got all the ETTL you need with one Canon flash - get some of these http://mpex.com/lumopro-lp180-quad-sync-manual-flash.html
and maybe some light modifiers/diffusers.

Go over to Strobist and prepare to be amazed.


----------



## Dylan777 (Oct 5, 2013)

thgmuffin said:


> Dylan777 said:
> 
> 
> > Get ready to sell your Tamron....24-70 II is slightly better
> ...



With focal lenght 24-70 and light weight of 24-70 II, I feel IS is not necessary when shoot @ 1/60 or faster. IS will benefit for video shooter or shutter speed 1/30 - slower.


----------



## TM (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats, it is an amazing lens. I'd save the extra money and put it toward a new full frame camera.


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 5, 2013)

wtlloyd said:


> Regarding the flash, you've got all the ETTL you need with one Canon flash - get some of these http://mpex.com/lumopro-lp180-quad-sync-manual-flash.html
> and maybe some light modifiers/diffusers.
> 
> Go over to Strobist and prepare to be amazed.



Having started down the RT road buying the LumoPro makes zero sense.


----------



## viggen61 (Oct 5, 2013)

silvestography said:


> Another option would be to save up for a while and get a body that will balance better with the lens and be a solid upgrade to my t3i overall. I've been considering the 70d, though in reality, it probably makes the most sense for me to simply go full frame.



Congrats on your new baby! One of these days, I hope my needs, desires, and wallet all line up so I can add one to my bag.

Regarding the "balance" of the 2.8 on your Rebel. The grip will help, and a bigger camera (like a 7D, 70D or FF, also with a grip) will help more, but at that weight, nothing really balances well. 

With a lens like this, you can't just hold the camera like you could with a smaller lens (both hands on the body). You really need to get used to shooting with your left hand supporting the lens, usually at the foot of the tripod ring. For a better "handle", get a Wimberley P-20 lens plate. It makes the foot of the tripod longer and a bit narrower, so it feels much better to hold for extended periods.

I use a gripped 7D with a 100-400 f/4.5-5.6L IS USM, essentially the same size and weight class as your 70-200 F/2.8 IS USM II. I gave up a long time ago on regular neck straps, and switched to a sling strap. This hangs the camera and lens down at my hip, and is supported by my shoulder, not my neck. I recently switched to an Acratech device that clamps onto the Wimberley plate on the tripod foot, making the lens/camera truly balanced as it hangs upside-down at my hip. 

When lenses get this large, you hang the camera from the lens, not the other way around!

The sling allows the camera to quickly slide up the strap and to my eye. Several companies make them. Mine is a Black Rapid.

Enjoy your lens, and get out there & take pictures!


----------



## Click (Oct 5, 2013)

Congrats, it's a great lens. Enjoy!


----------



## wtlloyd (Oct 5, 2013)

your comment criticizes but lacks helpful content.

elucidate, oh wise sage....






privatebydesign said:


> wtlloyd said:
> 
> 
> > Regarding the flash, you've got all the ETTL you need with one Canon flash - get some of these http://mpex.com/lumopro-lp180-quad-sync-manual-flash.html
> ...


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 6, 2013)

wtlloyd said:


> your comment criticizes but lacks helpful content.
> 
> elucidate, oh wise sage....
> 
> ...



My apologies Grasshopper, from my lofty mountain perch I sometimes forget that you see things from a blade of grass. 

But seriously, I wasn't criticising you, I just had a different opinion.

Here is why, whilst the 600EX-RT is a very capable on camera single flash with some nice new features even the 580EX II didn't have, like zoom to 200mm, custom adjustable spread patterns, etc etc, its real strength, and the reason it is a groundbreaking development in the on brand area of flash development, is the RT bit. Manufacturer radio is huge, currently the 600EX-RT can only talk radio to two other devices, the ST-E3-RT and another 600EX-RT, once you have bought into the RT system, in my opinion, it is worth every penny to get the full functionality out of it, a second 600EX-RT gives boundless options, functionality and features the LumpPro can't come close to delivering, which isn't surprising given the price difference.

IMHO the money spent on a LumoPro, given that silvestography has already got on the RT bandwagon, would be money wasted, it would be a glaring purchase in need of an upgrade, just like a tripod that is the right price but not the right specs, you end up regretting buying it, miss shots because you didn't get what you should have done, and set your learning curve back until you do actually get the correct tool.

If the question was, "I have $1,000 to set myself up with some flash equipment what should I get?", then I would agree, two 600EX-RT's are probably not the best route, four LumoPros, stands, modifiers, gels etc would be a "better" investment, but that just isn't the question asked here.


----------



## Terry Rogers (Oct 6, 2013)

Not sure how you feel about off brand products. I have been using my opteka grip with two off brand batteries for about 3 years and about 30k images on my rebel xsi without a single problem. The texture of the grip is slightly different than the camera body, but still quite good. The optika off amazon is about 1/3 the price of the canon with two extra batteries included. This way you get the grip and can still save for a camera upgrade. I find my grip on a rebel body essential for anyone with medium to large sized hands. Also, I find having a grip to hold onto normally while in portait orientation is much more comfortable, not to mention more stable (ie with a larger lens on).

Given the kit you have now, I think your next big purchase might be a used 5d2 or 6d and unleash the full potential of your great white lens.


----------



## KitsVancouver (Oct 7, 2013)

IMO, people skimp too much on lighting and support. I had three 580ex flashes and replaced them with 600exrt flashes. I like them so much that I bought 2 more. I understand a skilled strobist can do amazing things with one light but having a second is even better. I would go for the flash if I was you. The 70-200 is heavy but nothing like a super telephoto lens that might need balance to "move" the center of gravity for a gimbal head. 

You can easily hand hold a 70-200 so you can just adjust where you hold the lens if you are concerned about forward-backward balance.


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd vote for a flash.... those pop-up flashes are blocked by a big lens, plus you can put a better-beamer on a "real flash" and make it really useable on a longer focal length lens....


----------



## silvestography (Oct 7, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> I'd vote for a flash.... those pop-up flashes are blocked by a big lens, plus you can put a better-beamer on a "real flash" and make it really useable on a longer focal length lens....



Not sure you read my original post? I do already have a 600ex-rt, so getting another would be adding to the system. Since they're on sale refurbished now, I may try to snag one. That price is hard to beat!


----------



## Don Haines (Oct 8, 2013)

silvestography said:


> Don Haines said:
> 
> 
> > I'd vote for a flash.... those pop-up flashes are blocked by a big lens, plus you can put a better-beamer on a "real flash" and make it really useable on a longer focal length lens....
> ...



Oops... misread it... thought you said you were thinking of a 600ex-rt... my mistake!


----------



## Holly (Oct 8, 2013)

Well, I'd think it depends on your finances. If you are nowhere close to upgrading your body anytime soon, then I'd go splurge on the grip so that can help you out right now. (Plus, you're still gonna want that grip when you do upgrade, right?) So I'd go for the grip. 

Congrats on the lens


----------



## silvestography (Oct 8, 2013)

Don Haines said:


> silvestography said:
> 
> 
> > Don Haines said:
> ...



No worries!


----------



## Sella174 (Oct 8, 2013)

My suggestion is a secondhand 5DII (if you cannot afford a 5DIII) ... using the 70-200mm f/2.8 on a "crop" camera is like owning a Ferrari just to drive to the corner cafe for a newspaper.


----------



## MonteGraham (Oct 8, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> My suggestion is a secondhand 5DII (if you cannot afford a 5DIII) ... using the 70-200mm f/2.8 on a "crop" camera is like owning a Ferrari just to drive to the corner cafe for a newspaper.



+1 touche


----------



## MonteGraham (Oct 8, 2013)

I recently switched to an Acratech device that clamps onto the Wimberley plate on the tripod foot, making the lens/camera truly balanced as it hangs upside-down at my hip. 

[/quote]

Would you ha[[en to have a photo of that?? Thanks


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 8, 2013)

MonteGraham said:


> Would you ha[[en to have a photo of that?? Thanks



http://acratech.net/product.php?productid=86


----------



## Zv (Oct 8, 2013)

If you're looking to add to your flash set up Yongnuo have announced a new flash that has built in radio AND full integration with Canon's RT system. Might make a good cheap alternative. 

Also, you seem to have a bit of an unbalanced gear set up with an expensive L and then bottom of the line rebel. What kind of concert are you shooting? Is this a paid thing? I'd spend money on getting a better body first. Yeah I've heard all the bla bla bla about lenses being more important. I'm sorry but there IS a difference between a consumer level crop camera and a pro grade full frame body. If you're serious about photography (and you seem to be) why give yourself such a handicap? 

Back to flash - you can do LOT with just one light. 

Get the camera sorted out first then add to your lighting.


----------



## yablonsky (Oct 8, 2013)

Sella174 said:


> My suggestion is a secondhand 5DII (if you cannot afford a 5DIII) ... using the 70-200mm f/2.8 on a "crop" camera is like owning a Ferrari just to drive to the corner cafe for a newspaper.



+10


----------



## greger (Oct 13, 2013)

Congrats on the new lens! Don't buy anything that's just for the T3i. Make it something that can be used on your upgraded camera body. Save until you can buy a 5D lll or the next generation 5D. This way you will be shooting professional pics for your paid gigs. You will own quite a few bodies and lenses in your lifetime. I hope you make tons of
money and it becomes a career for you or a very lucrative hobby.


----------

